# Ethernet Controller Driver For Compaq D530 Ssd



## alan v (Jun 5, 2008)

Have Just Formatted My Hard Drive After Crash , I Managed To Recover All My Drivers Exept Ethernet Driver , Anyone Any Idea Where I Can Get One Please!!!!!!!!!!!! Help


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Go here
http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look..._query=Compaq+D530+Ssd+&submit.x=5&submit.y=8

Should be all the drivers you need for your pc, just select which 
model you have, download chipset drivers when you are there.
If your ethernet is onboard this site should fix you right up...


----------

